# Noreve is avoiding e-mails!



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I don't know if anyone remembers back when I posted about my incident with Noreve. Well, it's been way longer than it should have for a replacement. I have not yet received it. I'm going to try to call Monday because they are simply not responding to any of my e-mails. I'm getting aggravated. I double checked my spam filters too. I just want a refund, and stay away from all this hassle. Does anyone know what I should do? I still have the wrong one that they sent me too, and I've never even used it.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I had alot of troubles with Noreve back in July - but mine was with never getting a cover .... I wrote and often didn't get a response  (although when I did get one, they were unfailingly polite) but always got someone when I called.  

I think if you're not satisfied with email responses, you should call and sort your problem out with them.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

If you used a credit card to purchase, I would request a charge back including the cost of shipping back the one you have and then just send it back to them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would definitely call them.  Keep us updated!

Betsy


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

That's awful... I have two covers from them and never had any trouble.  Then again, I also ordered them through Amazon instead of Noreve directly.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

They're not the quickest to respond on issues by any stretch--Geoffrey & I had the same issue (same exact cover), and he invariably got a response by phone when I was still waiting on email.

Having said that, I'd go with the chargeback option as well.  And let them know you're taking that action.  It took me basically giving them a two-day response deadline & letting them know I was contacting my Visa company before they began to deal with me in a slightly more proactive fashion.  They did ultimately cancel my order (at my request) and send me the confirmation of that....only to ping me two days later to let me know the cover was finally in stock and was I still interested?  LOL  They restored the order at the sale price I'd originally paid, and upgraded it to priority shipping for free; two days later the cover was in hand.  Even so, it was like pulling teeth to deal with them and I've still got mixed feelings about the whole experience.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> They're not the quickest to respond on issues by any stretch--Geoffrey & I had the same issue (same exact cover), and he invariably got a response by phone when I was still waiting on email.
> 
> Having said that, I'd go with the chargeback option as well. And let them know you're taking that action. It took me basically giving them a two-day response deadline & letting them know I was contacting my Visa company before they began to deal with me in a slightly more proactive fashion. They did ultimately cancel my order (at my request) and send me the confirmation of that....only to ping me two days later to let me know the cover was finally in stock and was I still interested? LOL They restored the order at the sale price I'd originally paid, and upgraded it to priority shipping for free; two days later the cover was in hand. Even so, it was like pulling teeth to deal with them and I've still got mixed feelings about the whole experience.


I believe I used my debit Mastercard. Can anyone guide me through the process? I intend on calling them immediately tomorrow after I get off work at 2:30 PM. I don't want anymore empty promises. They're polite when I call, but that's about the best customer service they have. They aren't quick to give back money it seems.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I just looked and it appears I paid through PayPal. I'm going to look for the transaction and file a chargeback.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Apparently I can't do a chargebook.   So, I have to call tomorrow.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Annie said:


> They aren't quick to give back money it seems.


Ordinarily, refunds are given when items are returned -- not before. I'm not speaking of Noreve specifically, only retailers in general.


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I called them today. They apparently just got it in. I can't cancel the order without a restocking fee because it just got in TODAY. Needless to say I was not ecstatic. I went ahead and kept the order. But now the shipping has been upgraded to priority. Might as well keep it, but I'm never ordering from Noreve again.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Beautiful covers, but I wouldn't want to deal with such poor customer service. I have gotten spoiled with the good customer service from Amazon, Oberon and DecalGirl.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Annie said:


> I called them today. They apparently just got it in. I can't cancel the order without a restocking fee because it just got in TODAY. Needless to say I was not ecstatic. I went ahead and kept the order. But now the shipping has been upgraded to priority. Might as well keep it, but I'm never ordering from Noreve again.


Did you point out to them that you've been e-mailing since last week? You might also mention the thread here as a reason they should reconsider the customer service they're offering you.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a Noreve. I will not even think of getting one now after hearing about their poor customer service.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Anne said:


> I was thinking of getting a Noreve. I will not even think of getting one now after hearing about their poor customer service.


Ditto. Not worth it. They need to wake up and make some improvements.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Anne said:


> I was thinking of getting a Noreve. I will not even think of getting one now after hearing about their poor customer service.


same here


----------



## Ms Deb (Feb 23, 2009)

I am on my sixth Noreve cover (some were gifts (3), K1 (2), K2 (1), DX (1).  My experience has always been good.  It took a little longer than average for my DX cover, but when I emailed them, they responded and gave me an ETA.  I wouldn't judge a company on one bad experience, we all drop the ball sometimes.  Wait and see how beautiful your cover is - then decide.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Ms Deb said:


> I am on my sixth Noreve cover (some were gifts (3), K1 (2), K2 (1), DX (1). My experience has always been good. It took a little longer than average for my DX cover, but when I emailed them, they responded and gave me an ETA. I wouldn't judge a company on one bad experience, we all drop the ball sometimes. Wait and see how beautiful your cover is - then decide.


I'm happy for your sake that your transactions have all been spectacularly smooth. And I too would not judge based on ONE experience. Unfortunately, a search on Noreve and "customer service" on this board will yield a lot more than just one bad experience--there are three posted just in this thread alone.

I'm not saying not to purchase from them. I'm not even saying **I** wouldn't purchase from them again, though I'm one of the ones who has had to deal with a major problem and their lack of response. But I think it's more than fair to say that dealing with Noreve may very well become a "buyer beware" experience, and it's always best to know about those before you decide. The quality of the product is superior (even if a bit overpriced), and if you're one of the lucky ones--probably the majority, to be sure--that receives theirs on time & with no issues, you'll likely be very pleased. But there's certainly a case to be made that they have a higher than typical rate of CS complaints among Kindle users, and believe me, no matter how "beautiful" your new cover is, a bad experience in getting it is going to leave you with the concern that this isn't a company that pays a lot of attention to their customer base.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I still love the look of the noreve covers and would like one .... but I had such problems the first time that I'm a little leery of trying a second time ....


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's my experience with Noreve customer service. 
A bit of background - I placed my order on 31 Dec 2009. It was identified that my order was on backorder as it was not a stocked item and had to be produced by their factory. I believe their estimate was 15-18 days. I gave them a couple extra days leeway because I wasn't sure when in the new year they got back in to work. Yesterday I sent an email to their customer service department politely asking for an update. Less than 12 hours later I had received a reply. I am very happy with the length of time it took them to reply.
As you can see from the email below, they were very polite. More important (to me), they provided an actual recovery time-frame for my order. While it does not address the reason for the delay, at this point that is not a major concern to me. Will they meet this new date? Only time will tell. But I can say that I am pleased with the customer service I have received.


--------------------------
Hello Mark,



First and foremost we would like to thank you for your order!



We understand how frustrating it could be to wait for an order that you have already paid for. Know, that it is our number one priority to fill and ship you your order just as soon as humanly possible. It normally takes 12 – 18 business days to craft and receive a customer order here in our warehouse…this is all dependent on cooperation from Production, UPS and U.S. Customs.



ORDER UPDATE:



We expect to receive your order here in our warehouse by: 02-04-2010



Based on the shipping method you selected at the time of purchase, we predict your order to arrive to its final destination by: 12 – 20 days from the 4th of Feb depending on US – Customs. (Once the shipment leaves the U.S. there will be no visibility or insurance on this package.



Please understand that these are predictions based on “no delays or problems with couriers”.



In advance, we thank you for your patience and understanding.


-------------------
Edited to correct date - was Dec 09 not Jan 09.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's taking a whole year?


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I didn't have any problems with the one order I placed with Noreve.  I was able to change my mind within the first day or so to change the order and the order was shipped when they said it would be. The correct item was received.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> It's taking a whole year?


I'm thinking it's a typo, and the order was placed on December 31st.

The emailed response is a form letter; I got the same one as my first "update" from Noreve when I demanded one. If "Production, UPS, and Customs" are all factors, wouldn't you think by now they'd be keeping a certain amount of stock on hand regularly? Instead, they only stock the basic black cover.

I love mine, but I WISH they'd get their act together on this. From an original 15-18 day wait time to ship, this one item is now going to be five weeks. Fingers crossed for Cobrastrike's sake that it actually does ship on or before the 4th. I can't tell you how many different dates I was told before they finally got it right.

Do update us on how this turns out!


----------



## Cobrastrike (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's the update:

Received an email from Noreve on 4 Feb stating that my cover had shipped, exactly as promised. Arrived without any problems on the 16th of Feb, 12 days after Noreve advised it shipped. Exactly per the shipping schedule (international shipping to Canada via USPS). Arrived in the standard Noreve box, which was inside a bubble mailer envelope, which was inside a USPS box. No complaints from me on shipping. 
The case itself is exactly what I was looking for. Slid the kindle into the rails easily, even with a Decalgirl skin on. I even gave it the shake test (over the bubble mailer just incase). Turns out it performs exactly as described. Kindle didn't move an inch out of the rails. 
Overall first impression - I'm very happy with the Noreve case and the wait was well worth it. Definitely would recommend it to any Kindle2 owner who really wants a case that won't let the Kindle slip out.
Pics to follow.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

It took what seemed like forever to get a refund from them.  I wouldn't order anything again.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cobrastrike said:


> Here's the update:
> 
> Received an email from Noreve on 4 Feb stating that my cover had shipped, exactly as promised. Arrived without any problems on the 16th of Feb, 12 days after Noreve advised it shipped. Exactly per the shipping schedule (international shipping to Canada via USPS). Arrived in the standard Noreve box, which was inside a bubble mailer envelope, which was inside a USPS box. No complaints from me on shipping.
> The case itself is exactly what I was looking for. Slid the kindle into the rails easily, even with a Decalgirl skin on. I even gave it the shake test (over the bubble mailer just incase). Turns out it performs exactly as described. Kindle didn't move an inch out of the rails.
> ...


FANTASTIC! Very glad to hear everything went smoothly for you!

And no, believe me, there's absolutely NO way for the Kindle to fall out of a Noreve case. The rail system is outstanding, the best connection system on the market.


----------

